

Think cloud computing saved you from Sandy? Think again. - mdesq
http://www.cringely.com/2012/11/01/think-cloud-computing-saved-you-from-sandy-think-again/

======
aspratley
Cloud is a marketing term and is pretty worthless. Most of the time cloud =
some datacenter, datacenter usually = rented space in someone else's
datacenter or a VM. Cloud does not automatically mean better, faster, safer.
You can build an app to be more resilient but you dont get that for free just
because there's cloud in the title.

The author seems to think there's a magic cloud switch that makes your app
work in multiple datacenters all at once. Apparently virtualisation makes that
easy. VMs are going to keep you data in sync? They're going to fail over
perfectly in all conditions? They're going to make sure data is routed to the
best zone?

------
178
From their own blog:

    
    
      FogBugz, Kiln and Copilot continue to run on backup power, 
      Trello moving to Amazon AWS
    

[http://status.fogcreek.com/2012/10/fogbugz-kiln-and-
copilot-...](http://status.fogcreek.com/2012/10/fogbugz-kiln-and-copilot-
continue-to-run-on-backup-power-trello-moving-to-amazon-aws.html)

